# Curing bacon in brine



## DRanniger (Dec 7, 2020)

I have about 100lbs worth of pork belly that I want to cure and smoke.  I have a recipe for a 3 lb belly.  My question is how many  3 lb bellies can I brine in the same container?  I have the equipment to do large batches,  but don't know if I can up the recipe for the amount of belly that I have and do them all at once in the same container?   I am new to making bacon and curing meat in general so any help would be appreciated.

Thank you, 

Deanna


----------



## dernektambura (Dec 7, 2020)

Nothing wrong to brine them all in one container but I would separate them in two - three containers for easier handle or in the case something (God forbid) goes wrong...


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 7, 2020)

There are several different methods and different products that can be used that all will work. Here's a link to an article that might help some

The Art Of The Curing Brine! | Smoking Meat Forums - The Best Barbecue Discussion Forum On Earth!


----------



## DRanniger (Dec 7, 2020)

dernektambura said:


> Nothing wrong to brine them all in one container but I would separate them in two - three containers for easier handle or in the case something (God forbid) goes wrong...


Thank you for the information.  I agree I need to do them in more than one container due to the amount that I have and like you said in case something goes wrong.


----------



## DRanniger (Dec 7, 2020)

pineywoods said:


> There are several different methods and different products that can be used that all will work. Here's a link to an article that might help some
> 
> The Art Of The Curing Brine! | Smoking Meat Forums - The Best Barbecue Discussion Forum On Earth!


Thank you for the link to the article I will be reading that as soon as I am done here.  I appreciate the information,


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 7, 2020)

Yup you can do them all but as said better to separate. Good luck and show us some photos from start to finish.

Warren


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 7, 2020)

These guys have ya covered...and most definitely want pics! If you have any questions just ask.

Ryan


----------



## DRanniger (Dec 9, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Yup you can do them all but as said better to separate. Good luck and show us some photos from start to finish.
> 
> Warren


We are planning to do them after Christmas and will definitely add pics.


----------



## DRanniger (Dec 9, 2020)

Thanks for all the help and encouragement.  I will post process and result pics sometime in January.


----------

